# New Wii Channel: Check Mii Out



## JPH (Nov 11, 2007)

A new channel has been released today on NA. This channel consists on browsing Miis that were uploaded by other gamers and even download them to your console. There's also a Contest Mode where people can upload their Miis (Real or Fictional characters) and then have everyone to vote on the best. This channel can be downloaded from the WiiWare section on the Virtual Console Channel and no release date has been given to Europe or Japan consoles. 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> REDMOND, Wash., Nov. 8, 2007 – It’s no secret that fans of Nintendo’s Wii™ system love their Mii™ characters – those adorably cartoonish caricatures of friends and family members that can be used in games like Wii Sports™. Some of the more artistic fans have even taken it upon themselves to make Miis of celebrities, politicians and fictional characters. Nintendo supports consumers’ creative spirit with the Nov. 11 evening launch of the Check Mii Out Channel. This free new channel can be downloaded from the WiiWare™ section of the Wii Shop Channel by people who have their Wii systems connected to the Internet.
> 
> “The Check Mii Out Channel lets people show off their Mii creations and vote on those created by others,” says George Harrison, Nintendo of America’s senior vice president of marketing and corporate communications. “It’s yet another way that we’re building fun, interactive communities of Wii owners without charging them extra for the privilege.”
> 
> ...




Sounds Interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source


Edit -fixed Source link. Sorry...


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 11, 2007)

people in the UK have yet to receive this channel, god knows when that will happen.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 11, 2007)

Is it out in US? Great! Now we'll just have to wait for an European release


----------



## cruddybuddy (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> people in the UK have yet to receive this channel, god knows when that will happen.



People in the US have yet to receive it as well. Did you read the article?


----------



## LordWill072284 (Nov 11, 2007)

yeh it says this evening, it's 1:52pm where i'm at, so will wait till it comes up tonite


----------



## ridgecity (Nov 11, 2007)

We have it here in Mexico since Dawn... after seeing this I wonder if the Miis will have a machinima someday?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Nov 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > people in the UK have yet to receive this channel, god knows when that will happen.
> ...


It's clearly written three: A new channel has been released today.


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 11, 2007)

that sounds cool. but just to let you know jph the link doesnt work


----------



## MrKuenning (Nov 11, 2007)

Wonder if It requires connect 24, cause I turned that chip off.


----------



## primeboss (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> We have it here in Mexico since Dawn... after seeing this I wonder if the Miis will have a machinima someday?



lucky. I live in virginia and it is 3:37 and we still dont got it. Also i would love to have a machinman also. It would be cool if u can upload ur own seneries with sd card.


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 11, 2007)

Canada, 4:04PM: Nothing yet.


----------



## Zerooo (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> We have it here in Mexico since Dawn... after seeing this I wonder if the Miis will have a machinima someday?



Weird I´m in Mexico too and is still not available for me, I just updated the internet and vote channels...


----------



## Scytheandsickle (Nov 11, 2007)

Nothing in Texas.


----------



## Opium (Nov 11, 2007)

I wonder why it's not a worldwide release. All the other channels have been worldwide aside from the metroid preview thing (I don't consider it a 'channel').

I wanted some crazy Mii action. Hurray up Nintendo Australia. I'm looking at you.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



strange, i thought the japanese would get highest priority over all regions.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 11, 2007)

Just checked and it's not available here yet either


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 12, 2007)

i've just got some good news, the UK should be getting the channel on the 12th nov 2007 (meaning today UK time) i'm guessing it will be up in the morning, not right now though.

http://www.nintendo-europe.com/NOE/en/GB/n...tGPcxaA4LHnRg_9

i'm pretty surprised they we even got it today, i thought we would at least wait half a year before we even got a release date lol


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, I just got it! Checking it out now...

The design and font and colors of the channel look ghey. Now they are asking me to pick out my Mii Artisan (my Mii and my nickname).

The current Mii Contest is Mario without his hat. So get to work!


----------



## ZeiggiM (Nov 12, 2007)

downloading now....taking forever!  Either everyone is slogging the server down or its a big ass file!


----------



## Opium (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeiggiM @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> downloading now....taking forever!Â Either everyone is slogging the server down or its a big ass file!



It's only 91 blocks apparently. That's around 3MB.

Is it up for Europe/Australia yet?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 12, 2007)

Does this mess with chipped Wiis?


----------



## Salamantis (Nov 12, 2007)

Here are a few pics I just took:

The Main Menu: (bottom icons in order: Return to Wii menu, Artisan Info, Settings)






The Mii board: (The Mii parade shows some Miis in this sort of fashion show, 3 at a time. You can also import a Mii, and change view settings to Regional or Worldwide. You can also sort Miis by popularity, top 50, favorites)





A Mii's description: 





The Contests board: (clicking a contest results in 2 buttons appearing: Enter a Mii and Make a Mii)





You can also subscribe to Nintendo sending you Mii News on the Wii.


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 12, 2007)

The subscribe option is pretty cool. I also like how they used SMG for the first contest.

Off to make a Mario..


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 12, 2007)

America can download it now.

My first page of channels is now full.


----------



## callsign (Nov 12, 2007)

out in .au now too. yippee!


----------



## coolbho3000 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> Does this mess with chipped Wiis?


----------



## Seraph (Nov 12, 2007)

It doesn't...why would you ask that? Did the past channels do something to chipped Wii's before?


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 12, 2007)

i don't like how you can't see the full nane of the miis, how would anyone know what the mii is from 2 letters? also the catagories for your mii are limited, what about a section for nintendo characters? mascots? celebs? it's going to get difficult searching for a mii with just 2 letters lol


----------



## Deadmon (Nov 12, 2007)

Guess that's why you can only really search by the numbers...
I saw quite a few Charlie Browns, and they're all awesome.

CMO also filled my first page..gasp..maybe I should delete the Metroid preview channel.


----------



## topboy (Nov 12, 2007)

OmG. My topic got closed because i said thiers an update. God dam read the email for nintendo. It says update >.>


----------



## Seraph (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(topboy @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> OmG. My topic got closed because i said thiers an update. God dam read the email for nintendo. It says update >.>


But it's not a *new* update. I think the date they said was Oct 10?

I'm wondering if they'll update these channels though...or if it's possible for them to allow more Mii customization.


----------



## topboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh. Maybe typo from nintendo Lol. Oct........Nov.


----------



## jumpman17 (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(topboy @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> OmG. My topic got closed because i said thiers an update. God dam read the email for nintendo. It says update >.>



Your topic got closed because you created a new topic for an already existing discussion. Plus, the e-mail said if you haven't updated as of October 10th.


----------



## JPH (Nov 12, 2007)

This is a cool little channel...though my Miis are nowhere as creative as others are.

This makes me wish there were more options for creating Miis


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 12, 2007)

SOMEONE MAKE MR SLAVE !


----------



## topboy (Nov 12, 2007)

Okie Sorry all ^^


----------



## PaulieD (Nov 12, 2007)

QUOTE(callsign @ Nov 12 2007 said:


> out in .au now too. yippee!



cool will have to try this tonight!


----------



## Dylaan (Nov 12, 2007)

Best thing ever! XD Found Darth Vader, Chuck Norris and Mr T! Sucks you can't name 'em, saves filtering them out I guess...


----------



## ridgecity (Nov 12, 2007)

Here in Mexico it's called "Miirame" which translates to check me out. I think it fits. 

I hope they start giving cool prizes to the best Miis and maybe start seling more customization packs and options...


----------



## cubin' (Nov 12, 2007)

I dunno how I feel about this. Could be fun for an hour tops but can't imagine myself using it after that. I wish nintendo would put more resources into creating good games rather than this crap to be honest.


----------



## WK416 (Nov 17, 2007)

I hope we see this one up there soon!
http://www.vgcats.com/comics/?strip_id=238


----------

